

The Ocean around Fukushima is steaming from radiation - dylanhassinger
http://www.coolbuster.net/2013/08/japan-boiling-sea-viral-photo.html
pic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbs.twimg.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;BSyyVi-CIAEsVPy.jpg
======
the-kenny
I don't know about the current state of the cooling mechanism, and I don't
want to doubt there has been major spills of nuclear water in the past, but
why are they so sure that this mist over the sea is caused directly by heat
release from nuclear material in the water?

I'd suppose it's warmer-than-normal water that has been through some sort of
multi-stage cooling circuit, just like in any other nuclear plant.

~~~
dylanhassinger
the article says half the cooling circuits are fucked

and that leaks are a huge problem - i.e. waste water bypassing the cleaning
systems

agreed that there's no proof the mist is steam. But if a normal nuke plant
warms up the water enough that fish come to feed there, not hard to believe
that in a crisis some steam could rise.

------
lutusp
The word "steaming" does not appear in the original article -- that is a
hyperbolic invention of the article's submitter The word "boiling" does appear
in the article. But the water is neither boiling nor steaming.

The Fukushima situation is very serious, but spreading baseless rumors out of
ignorance is not constructive.

